# is there a "magical" tool for cable installation of alfine 11?



## emaayan (Dec 4, 2009)

my LBS keeps telling me that shimano has this template tool to adjust the bolt EXACTLY on a mm accuracy using a special template tool they sell only to workshops .

so far i havn't found ANYTHING about it.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes. there is.


----------



## emaayan (Dec 4, 2009)

where can i get it? what does it called? i don't even know what it looks likes?


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

TL-S700.

Shimano TL-S700 Cable Fixing Bolt Tool

this is one place. but it is sold by many.


----------



## Surly29 (Jun 8, 2009)

Can't you just measure 184mm? Seems like a waste of money to me.

I just adjust mine by eye a few times until it's close then finish adjusting with the barrel screw.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

I just use a sharpie.


----------

